# Éste preamplificador está bien ?



## Guest (Ene 27, 2009)

Hola amigos, necesito opiniones acerca de este preamplificador, el cual tome de esta página :

http://sound.whsites.net/project97.htm 

Pero solo tome la etapa de balance y volumen, omitiendo el manejo de los tonos, no se si asi estará bien o le falta algo, espero sus consejos o se puede mejorar en algo, solo quiero el volumen nada de tonos. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2009)

cejas_99 dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, necesito opiniones acerca de este preamplificador, el cual tome de esta pagina http://sound.whsites.net/project97.htm pero solo tome la etapa de balance y volumen, omitiendo el manejo de los tonos, no se si asi estara bien o le falta algo, espero sus concejos o se puede mejorar en algo, solo quiero el volumen nada de tonos. muchas gracias


 
Está incompleto, le falta los buffer+ganancia de entrada.
No hagas engendros, si queres un pre sin control de tono, hacé el proyecto 88 que es un muuuuyyy bueno. Si no encontras los A.O. de Texas (BurrBrown), usá los TL072 que se reemplazan directamente.

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero soy un simple aficionado con deseos de aprender mucho y no se que parte o partes del circuito que me dijiste utilizar, veo que esta partido es tres esquemas, cuales de ellos usar? si me pudieras explicar como para dummies te lo agradeceria mucho.

Saludos


----------



## detrakx (Ene 28, 2009)

Buenas te dejo a mano 2 esquemas.
El primero es un simple buffer y el segundo es un control de ganancia de muy buen rendimiento evita el ruido molesto de los potes de mala calidad. La señal entraría por el buffer y luego la salida va a la etapa de ganancia.

Actualmente utilizo estos circuitos y obtengo muy buenos resultados.
Una cosa importante preamplificador para que tipo de señal ¿?¿   Microfono , Tocadiscos , guitarra ,  Señal línea  ¿?¿ Específica .. !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2009)

cejas_99 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero soy un simple aficionado con deseos de aprender mucho y no se que parte o partes del circuito que me dijiste utilizar, veo que esta partido es tres esquemas, cuales de ellos usar? si me pudieras explicar como para dummies te lo agradeceria mucho.


 
En la página http://sound.whsites.net/project88.htm está el proyecto 88, ese es un pre que solo tiene control de volumen y balance y seguramente es lo que estas buscando.
Los esquemas que tenes que usar son los tres, encadenados segun las letras que están en los links de entrada y salida.

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Ene 28, 2009)

detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Buenas te dejo a mano 2 esquemas.
> El primero es un simple buffer y el segundo es un control de ganancia de muy buen rendimiento evita el ruido molesto de los potes de mala calidad. La señal entraría por el buffer y luego la salida va a la etapa de ganancia.
> 
> Actualmente utilizo estos circuitos y obtengo muy buenos resultados.
> Una cosa importante preamplificador para que tipo de señal ¿?¿   Microfono , Tocadiscos , guitarra ,  Señal línea  ¿?¿ Específica .. !



Hola te agradezco tu aporte, lo pienso usar para este amplificador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/ y la señal de entrada para el preamplificador viene de una tarjeta de sonido sound Blaster platinum 2ZS 7.1, tu que piensas, cual seria mejor ?

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 28, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> cejas_99 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hola ! en el siguiente diagrama puedo quitar el balance y la parte que viene supuestamente del tape out y dejar solamente el volumen ? y ese potenciometro seria logaritmico o lineal ?
gracias

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2009)

cejas_99 dijo:
			
		

> Hola ! en el siguiente diagrama puedo quitar el balance y la parte que viene supuestamente del tape out y dejar solamente el volumen ? y ese potenciometro seria logaritmico o lineal ?
> gracias



Podes sacar el balance sin problemas, incluyendo las dos resistencias de 1K5 y también podes sacar las conexiones *que van* al tape out (van, no vienen, por que tape-out es una salida). El potenciómetro de volumen es *lineal*, por que con la resistencia que tiene en paralelo se transformadorrma en logarítmico.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Ene 28, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> cejas_99 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asi como los modfique estaran bien ? quite la resistencia de1K5, tambien quite el balance y el tape out, me les puedes dar una ojeada para saber si estan bien o debo cambiar algo mas, me perdonas las molestias y muchas gracias por tu tiempo y paciencia

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2009)

Sip, ahí está perfecto.

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Ene 28, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Sip, ahí está perfecto.
> 
> Saludos!


Ok, muchas gracias por tu valiosa ayuda

Saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ezavalla se puede sustituir el OPA2134 por 4558?? dirigo la pregunta a vos porque mencionaste que se puede sustituir pot TL072 y yo tengo varios 4558 por ahi guardados


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 17, 2009)

claro, el tl072 y el 4558 son iguales en patillaje, aunque hay gente que dice que prefiere el sonido de los primeros, yo he probado los dos y me suenan igual...


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok muchas gracias.

otra duda y esta es media tonta pero no la se jaja yo voy a montar los potenciometros en el pcb por ende nececito saber como debo conectarlos para que si giro a la derecha suba el volumen y si giro a la izquierda baje.. no quiero que me quede al reves jajaj igual con el balance como debo hacer las conecciones correctamente..desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 17, 2009)

El OPA2134 tiene entrada con FETs, mientras que el 4558 la tiene con BJTs, sería mejor el reemplazo por TL072 para mantener el mismo tipo de entrada...

Saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 17, 2009)

ok entonces uso TL072 pero intentare conseguir los OPA primero...sobre la coneccion de los potes sabes como debo hacerla?


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 17, 2009)

Viendo el potenciómetro de frente, el pin izquierdo a masa, pin central "BL" y pin derecho "AL". De esta forma, con el eje tirado hacia la izquierda, la resistencia entre el pin central y el derecho sería máxima y el volumen estaría al mínimo. A medida que girás el eje hacia la derecha, la resistencia entre ambos pines comienza a bajar, subiendo el volumen.

El de balance es, pin izquierdo "AL", pin central "GND", pin derecho "AR", así con el pote girado a la izquierda, tira la señal al canal izquierdo y viceversa hacia la derecha.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2009)

MFK08 dijo:


> ok entonces uso TL072 pero intentare conseguir los OPA primero...sobre la coneccion de los potes sabes como debo hacerla?


Salvo que tengas unos U$ 60.000 en instrumental no vas a encontrar diferencias entre
el OPA2134, NA/SE/SE4558 o el TL072.

Si vas a notar diferencias de precio y facilidad de conseguirlo a favor del TL072.


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 17, 2009)

Gracias a los dos por la ayuda entonces el primero que tengan en la tienda lo compro..y gracias mariano cuando tenga listo el pcb muestro fotos nada mas..ya que no se pueden publicar dichos pcb


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2009)

MFK08 dijo:


> Ezavalla se puede sustituir el OPA2134 por 4558?? dirigo la pregunta a vos porque mencionaste que se puede sustituir pot TL072 y yo tengo varios 4558 por ahi guardados



Ni se te ocurra poner el 4558 en ese circuito! Ese esquema es muy simple, pero basa su calidad en el A.O. que uses, y el 4558 es poco menos que una basura comparado con el TL072...y ni te digo con el OPA2134 (el 4558 es un doble 741...o muy similar a eso...), te va a matar el nivel propio de ruido de ese A.O....que es terrible. Ni hablar del slew-rate, impedancia de entrada, etc, etc, etc.
Claro...todo esto para audio...para otras aplicaciones puede andar, pero no en este caso.

Si querés usar A.O. con entrada bipolar, podés reemplazar el TL072 por el NE5532, pero no te lo recomiendo por la posibilidad de "detectar radios" que implica el uso de una juntura PN en la etapa de entrada.

Te aconsejo que emplees el TL072 o el OPA2134, aunque este último es imposible de conseguir en el país, y los que tengo me los enviaron desde los EEUU.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 17, 2009)

Ya que estamos les consulto... algún opamp simple para reemplazo directo del viejo y querido LM741 en usos de audio? TL071 o 081 usan fets, habría algún problema?

NE5534 tal vez?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2009)

Usá el TL071, es entrada FET y bajo ruido...pero lo mas importante es que está compensado en frecuencia para ganancia unidad...igual al 741. El NE5534 necesita capacitor de compensación, y no podés reemplazarlo directamente.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 17, 2009)

Ahh bárbaro, gracias...

PD: Podés dar algún detalle más de la compensación que comentás? A qué se refiere?

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2009)

Es un capacitor que se encarga de perfilar la respuesta en frecuencia de manera tal de que cuando la ganancia sea 0dB el margen de fase sea mayor que 0 para que el A.O. no oscile.

Dale una mirada al PDF de National que te subo, que explica otras cosas, pero la primera parte es sobre esto.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 18, 2009)

Mirá las cosas que uno aprende! Muy interesante la info..

Saludos! gracias


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 18, 2009)

un apunte, el 4558 para otras aplicaciones de audio sí que son muy buscados ya que son los que llevaban a finales de los 70 el pedal TUBESCREAMER. Actualmente el mismo pedal puede llevar un TL072 pero el problema en la distorsión en la guitarra es que suena demasiado correcto, y el 4558 para la guitarra es más cremoso, más sucio....por eso mismo no lo recomiendo tampoco para hifi jeje.

un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

El 4558 de JRC (Japan Radio C...nomeacuerdoqué) que tenían los TS de aquella época era uno particular, hecho con una máquina en particular. 
¿Sonaban bien? Sí, de pura suerte. Y daban el sonido que querían los guitarristas medio de casualidad. Pero ahí estaba y así entró en la leyenda.

La razón por la que los 4558 sonaban tan "lindo" al distorsionar (saturar) es simple: Son berretas*. Eso les jugó a favor esa vez, y las especificaciones de esa máquina y sólo de esa les dieron la fama.

Un 4558 cualquiera suena igual de berreta que cualquier otro, inclusive un JRC4558 que no haya sido fabricado por aquella "máquina mágica" (y no porque los "mágicos" sean mejores, ¿eh?).
Pero qué fácil que es engañar a los guitarristas... Y qué difícil es hacerlos entrar en razón...

Saludos
*Berreta: De poca calidad.


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 18, 2009)

claro, ese sonido es casualidad, y gustó por eso se hizo famoso en su época y ahora cuando uno se hace un clon con un TL072 se da cuenta de que no suena igual, suena mejor y ese es el problema jejej...los guitarristas preferimos que la guitarra eléctrica sufra en su sonido jeje 

aqui teneis muestras del tubescreamer con diferentes circuitos integrados:

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/archive/index.php/t-239977.html

curioso.

tengo un emulador de amplificador de guitarra analógico (sansamp triac) que si no me equivoco utiliza TLC2262 y según he leido hay gente que se ha construido algo similar usando TL072, para esos menesteres según parece el 4558 no va tan bien...

lo que está claro es que hasta que no lo montas y pruebas no sabes cómo suena, por ello las casualidades, descubrimientos fortuitos..

un previo de micrófono portátil que tenía en un estudio de grabación donde trabajé no sonaba mal, tenía 3 canales, uno lo usabamos de talkback, pero alguna vez grabé algo de prueba y no sonaba nada mal la verdad. Lo abrí y tenía 4558!! en ese momento pensé, y si quito uno para hacerme un TS con el 4558? total, nadie se va a dar cuenta...jeje

por cierto, para un previo hifi de linea, un simple FET o dos, distorsionarían más el sonido que un operacional integrado como el TL072, sería menos lineal su respuesta? ¿peor respuesta en transitorios?

un saludo!!


----------



## mufo (Ene 25, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Sip, ahí está perfecto.
> 
> Saludos!



perdon que te cite de esta forma, necesito tu ayuda. en la pagina del proyecto 88
muestran el lado izquierdo y dicen que el lado derecho es igual pero usando la otra mitad del opamp
_"The points marked AL and BL are the same as in Figures 1 and 3, and refer to the Left channel only. The Right channel is identical, and uses the second half of the opamp (the Right channel uses connection points AR and BR - not shown in the drawings)"_

Eso quiere decir que con un chip (TL072) logramos hacer Stage 1 para ambos canales (left y right), 
Stage 1 deberia ser asi (imagen adjunta)??
Stage 2 deberia seguir el mismo patron (imagen adjunta)??

el amigo "visitante" que ayudaste le saco la resistencia y los cap de salida de Stage 2,
se los dejo o los saco, si voy a usar TL072??

en Stage 2, R9R y R9L es de valor "100R", que significa eso? 100 ohms?

Ultima duda! 
En el control de volumen aparece una linea punteada entre los 2 Pot de volumen, que significa?
explicame el balance y control de volumen!

agradesco ayuda!

muchas gracias! 
PD: y perdon al resto por citar de esta forma.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 26, 2010)

mufo dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que con un chip (TL072) logramos hacer Stage 1 para ambos canales (left y right),
> Stage 1 deberia ser asi (imagen adjunta)??
> Stage 2 deberia seguir el mismo patron (imagen adjunta)??



Así está bien...tal como lo has puesto en las imágenes.



mufo dijo:


> el amigo "visitante" que ayudaste le saco la resistencia y los cap de salida de Stage 2,se los dejo o los saco, si voy a usar TL072??



Se los tenés que dejar, a menos que estés seguro que el amplificador que vas a usar ya los tenga incluidos (casi seguro que sí), pero ante la duda...no molestan.



mufo dijo:


> en Stage 2, R9R y R9L es de valor "100R", que significa eso? 100 ohms?



Si.



mufo dijo:


> En el control de volumen aparece una linea punteada entre los 2 Pot de volumen, que significa?



Eso significa que es un potenciómetro estéreo o doble...que los dos canales varían a la vez.


----------



## mufo (Ene 26, 2010)

has sido de gran ayuda amigo, muchas gracias por todo  lo armo y te aviso como me fue


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 26, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> El 4558 de JRC (Japan Radio C...nomeacuerdoqué) que tenían los TS de aquella época era uno particular, hecho con una máquina en particular.



 Japan Radio Corporation

Tengo un par de esos en casa. Por ahi me haga el pedal.

Volviendo al tema. Para mi si la fuente no va a ser algo pasivo como un microfono o una guitarra el pre no es imprescindible. Yo te diria que pruebes el nivel de señal que te puede entregar tu fuente y si el volumen no es suficiente ahi si hagas el pre. Yo arme varios amplificadores sin pre y para el uso que les doy andan.

Suerte.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 26, 2010)

mufo dijo:


> has sido de gran ayuda amigo, muchas gracias por todo  lo armo y *te aviso como me fue*


 
No te hagas problema por avisarme a mí. Mejor avisale a Rod Elliot (http://sound.whsites.net) que es el autor del diseño.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 26, 2010)

igualmente, aun sobre todas las modificaciones que le hicieron al circuito original (post nº1) yo creo que deberia funcionar tal y como estaba.

es simplemente un preamplificador stereo, con balance y ganancia de 2 aproximadamente...

no creo que haya tenido errores...o que haya sido un engendro

ahorita mismo estoy realizando una consola medio magica que va a ir conectada al PC y es un terrible engendro...pero va a funcionar muy bien...

estoy seguro.

saludos.


----------



## mufo (Ene 27, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> igualmente, aun sobre todas las modificaciones que le hicieron al circuito original (post nº1) yo creo que deberia funcionar tal y como estaba.
> 
> es simplemente un preamplificador stereo, con balance y ganancia de 2 aproximadamente...
> 
> ...



y esa consola que estas haciendo se podra compartir con el resto?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 27, 2010)

si, ya esta subida en el tema "mesa de mezclas con el PC" o algo asi...pronto subo el link.

la ides original era hacerla con conversores analogico-digital, busses, efectos digitales y todo, hacia una salida usb y comandar todo desde el PC..pero eso es muy caro y dificil, asi que esta nueva consola es analogica, pequeña, preamplifica y ecualiza y luego ingresa el audio en la entrada de microfono de la placa de sonido.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/conectar-mesa-mezclas-al-pc-3037/

aclaro que no es el circuito completo...es solo una guia para el diseño que yo lo voy haciendo sin esquemas


----------



## mufo (Ene 27, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Eso significa que es un potenciómetro estéreo o doble...que los dos canales varían a la vez.



una duda con el potenciometro stereo en vez de 2 simples...
si tengo 2 potenciometros de 50K y quiero reemplazarlos por 1 stereo,
este pot estereo deberia ser igual de 50K, el doble, la mitad, que se yo...
perdon la ignorancia


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2010)

mufo dijo:


> una duda con el potenciometro stereo en vez de 2 simples...
> si tengo 2 potenciometros de 50K y quiero reemplazarlos por 1 stereo,
> este pot estereo deberia *ser igual de 50K*, el doble, la mitad, que se yo...
> perdon la ignorancia


Opción 1
.......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2010)

mufo dijo:


> una duda con el potenciometro stereo en vez de 2 simples...
> si tengo 2 potenciometros de 50K y quiero reemplazarlos por 1 stereo,
> este pot estereo deberia ser igual de 50K, el doble, la mitad, que se yo...



      
Que te parece a vos? Si tenés dos potes independientes de 50K y querés poner uno estéreo...debería ser de 2 x 50K, o sea, un pote doble de 50K, que significa que cada mitad del pote tiene 50K, si nó, no lo vas a reemplazar por algo igual, no?

Vamos....usando la cabeza un poco....


----------



## mufo (Ene 28, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Opción 1
> .......


a diferencia del otro comentario...
muchas gracias por tu ayuda =)


----------



## angelwind (Ene 29, 2010)

Hablando de los OPA2134 (en realidad busco el OPA4134, lo mismo pero cuádruple), ¿alguien conoce quien los traiga de afuera a un valor razonable?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2010)

Yo no conozco a nadie...y menos en San Juan 

Pero tenes algunas alternativas:

1- Si tenés algun pariente o conocido fuera de Argentina (y no  muy lejos, en Brasil ya alcanza), le puedes encargar que te los compre y envíe.
2- Los puedes comprar por Internet a Mouser o Newark o algunas de esas empresas, pero el costo del flete...hummmm....mejor averigualo.
3- Si trabajás en educación media o superior, podés samplearlos desde T.I., que es un poco de lío, pero finalmente te dan bola si justificás bien el pedido (medio dibujada la justificación, pero...) y si alguien superior a vos te banca la justificación. Lo bueno de esto es que vienen sin cargo, ni siquiera el envío.


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola foro buen dia,aprovechando este tema me gustaria usar el proyecto 88 de Elliott ESP ya que tengo en manos los dos TL072,pero tengo unas dudas

¿se necesitan resistencias de film metalico? o con las normales de carbon es posible hacerlo

¿el potenciometro de volumen es solo uno o se necesita uno para cada canal?

¿el control de balance es un potenciometro por canal?

¿puedo usar capacitores de poliester?

saludos gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2010)

Luis1342 dijo:


> ¿se necesitan resistencias de film metalico? o con las normales de carbon es posible hacerlo



En el 99.999% de los casos (y probablemente incluyendo el tuyo) no vas a notar NINGUNA diferencia usando resistencias de metal-film, especialmente por que las ganancias de cada etapa es muy baja (2 o menos). Solo tenés que asegurarte de aparear las resistencias que fijan las ganancias para que la amplificación de ambos canales sean lo mas parecidas posibles...pero solo eso.



Luis1342 dijo:


> ¿el potenciometro de volumen es solo uno o se necesita uno para cada canal?



Es un pote doble o estéreo...una mitad para cada canal (que tal si mirás el esquema?).



Luis1342 dijo:


> ¿el control de balance es un potenciometro por canal?



Nop. Este es solo un pote simple conectado entre ambos canales y funciona como un divisor de tensión variable para ambos canales a la vez: mientras uno aumenta, el otro disminuye la relación de división.



Luis1342 dijo:


> ¿puedo usar capacitores de poliester?



Seguro que sí...es de lo mejor.


----------



## mufo (Ene 29, 2010)

Luis1342 dijo:


> ¿puedo usar capacitores de poliester?


 
en el link que te mando esta el projecto88, miralo
http://sound.whsites.net/project88.htm

y si, puedes usar poliester y tambien puedes usar polipropileno
(bueno, eso dice el autor del pre pero esa desicion depende dele espacio que tengas)

yo tambien lo estoy armando!
asique apenas lo termines entrega los tips

creo saber como aumentar un poco la ganancia, estoy en eso.
si logro hacerlo te aviso


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 30, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> En el 99.999% de los casos (y probablemente incluyendo el tuyo) no vas a notar NINGUNA diferencia usando resistencias de metal-film, especialmente por que las ganancias de cada etapa es muy baja (2 o menos). Solo tenés que asegurarte de aparear las resistencias que fijan las ganancias para que la amplificación de ambos canales sean lo mas parecidas posibles...pero solo eso.


 
Ahh gracias Ezavalla por darme la pauta,así ya se ahorra uno unos pesillos y es que como se presentan en la pagina los proyectos de ESP pense que era estrictamente necesario que fueran de film metalico




ezavalla dijo:


> Es un pote doble o estéreo...una mitad para cada canal (que tal si mirás el esquema?).


 
si de hecho le di una revisada antes de postear pero no me fije y estaba confundiendo los controles ,gracias por la aclaración 





ezavalla dijo:


> Nop. Este es solo un pote simple conectado entre ambos canales y funciona como un divisor de tensión variable para ambos canales a la vez: mientras uno aumenta, el otro disminuye la relación de división.


 
si jeje los estaba confundiendo pense que eran dos de balance,pero ahora todo claro!





ezavalla dijo:


> Seguro que sí...es de lo mejor.


 
ahhh que alivio,ahora si a darle al proyecto,de hecho hace un tiempo me lo recomendaste y que de ese proyecto 88 solo sustituyera los opa2134 por los tl072
jeje hasta ahora lo empezare.
muchas gracias por la asesoria 
Saludos!!



mufo dijo:


> en el link que te mando esta el projecto88, miralo
> http://sound.whsites.net/project88.htm
> 
> y si, puedes usar poliester y tambien puedes usar polipropileno
> ...


 
Gracias por el link,ya lo he mirado,si ahi aviso haber que tal me fué con aquel,suerte con el tuyo
saludos


----------



## Naders150 (Mar 17, 2012)

Disculpen por revivir el tema pero es mejor que crear uno nuevo, yo necesito un control de volumen para un amplificador lo mas sencillo posible y no quiero instalas un potenciometro solo.

En el proyecto 09 al final hay un bufer de salida dice figura 3
http://sound.whsites.net/project09.htm

Puedo utilizar ese esquema como preamplificador o es indispensable otra etapa.

Nota me llama la atención por que comenta que se pueden cablear los potenciometros


----------

